# Which 1/2 ton?



## NeverSalt (Oct 2, 2018)

I'm sure this has been debated before, but I couldn't find the thread. I plow 3 miles of single lane unimproved dirt road around a lake in southern NH for myself and I may drive an hour into Ma to plow a family members driveway. I currently have a 95 SIlverado 2500 on Aggie plates because it will like never pass inspection again. It has an under the hood hydraulic pump Fisher, inaccurately named "minute mount" Mickey moused from a long dead ford f-150. I am not keeping this plow as it is as rotted and beat as the truck., and I am sick of junk. To replace it, I want to go used, but roadworthy, sand lot dealer with a warranty. My work provides me with a personal use vehicle for daily driving. So there is no sense in my buying a brand new anything just to have it sit. I wanted to go to 3/4 ton, and possibly a v plow, but I have been able to find an affordable 3/4 ton and what few I can find are very expensive, or not worth the money do to cab rot etc. I'm trying to be around 10-12 on the truck and I can roll a new plow into the note. Slim pickings for 3/4 tons in that range. 1/2 tons are available on ever street corner, and I get why those aren't the best choice for commercial I'm told by a Meyer/Boss dealer after about 2014 if the 1/2 tons don't have the plow prep, they cant take a plow (electronic issues). I was down around 2008 to 2010 for pricing anyway. Anyone have recommendations? For this I am not partial to any particular brand, It seems a Tundra might be a solid option. Secondary question, anyone have an idea of Tundra vs Tacoma for plowing? Honestly, I though this was going to be like the 80's and 90's...buy a truck, slap a plow on it, and go to town.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Get the 3/4 ton one.
Maybe even a 1 ton to carry the “sander”.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm going to try and weed through at least a few points in there.

#1) the 2014ish cut off only really applies to Dodges and Boss plows. There are a couple years of F150s (2011-12 I think) that are restricted also. You'd have to verify for any specific truck you were interested in but in general you can put a plow on a 1/2 ton.

#2) Tundra will be much better suited than the Tacoma. The Tacoma is going to severely limit your plow options, especially if you are hoping for a V plow. The Tundra and other half tons do have V plow options.

#3) a 3/4 ton will always be a better for beating on than a 1/2 ton, but for personal use it isn't required. Plenty of people plow with 1/2 tons fine.

#4) I'm a bit confused by this thread vs your other one. Are you using a spreader with this truck or no?


----------



## NeverSalt (Oct 2, 2018)

Hydromaster said:


> Get the 3/4 ton one.
> Maybe even a 1 ton to carry the "sander".


my sander is a 6 yard receive hitch one. I can put it on anything. I would LOVE to have a 3/4 ton, they are just proving too hard to come by for price/condition. I looked at $12k f 250 this week,. got it up on the lift the whole cab was rotted out underneath, the engine was scaling and the exhaust manifold was very tender. That is a lot of clams to buy a "project" truck.....


----------



## NeverSalt (Oct 2, 2018)

cwren2472 said:


> I'm going to try and weed through at least a few points in there.
> 
> #1) the 2014ish cut off only really applies to Dodges and Boss plows. There are a couple years of F150s (2011-12 I think) that are restricted also. You'd have to verify for any specific truck you were interested in but in general you can put a plow on a 1/2 ton.
> 
> ...


----------



## NeverSalt (Oct 2, 2018)

I am. Its a small six yard that attaches to the receiver hitch so it should fit anything. I am also not married to the idea of the V.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

NeverSalt said:


> my sander is a 6 yard receive hitch one.


I assume you mean 6 cubic foot? Unless you are towing around a massive spreader on a trailer.


----------



## NeverSalt (Oct 2, 2018)

cwren2472 said:


> I assume you mean 6 cubic foot? Unless you are towing around a massive spreader on a trailer.


yeah, that!


----------



## NeverSalt (Oct 2, 2018)




----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

If you are spreading sand, even a 6 cu ft spreader is going to be pretty heavy in tongue weight on a 1/2 ton pickup, both in stress on the hitch and on the rear suspension. That is roughly 700 lbs of material alone, plus the spreader. That means the spreader and material will weigh roughly more than double what the plow hanging off the front does. A 3/4 would definitely be preferred.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

And all of the 1/2 are in great shape?

Go look for a good 3/4 there plentyfull and cheap in This is economic down turn. 
You have 5-6 months to go before you will need it.

Or not a 1:2 ton is the wrong truck for the job.good luck...


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

NeverSalt said:


> View attachment 204628


File photo, do you have a pic of your setup?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

NeverSalt said:


> View attachment 204628


And that unit was $1,700 new like you stated in your original thread?


----------



## NeverSalt (Oct 2, 2018)

Hydromaster said:


> Get the 3/4 ton one.
> Maybe even a 1 ton to carry the "sander".


for giggles, go on NH Craigslist and with 12000 as max price from a dealer and you will see my problem.....


----------



## NeverSalt (Oct 2, 2018)

cwren2472 said:


> And that unit was $1,700 new like you stated in your original thread?


16 and change


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

NeverSalt said:


> for giggles, go on NH Craigslist and with 12000 as max price from a dealer and you will see my problem.....


You are making your own road blocks,

Good luck with your project.


----------



## NeverSalt (Oct 2, 2018)

Hydromaster said:


> File photo, do you have a pic of your setup?


I turns out I did not take a picture of it








this is the truck that is being retired, 








This is why I needed the sander (that dark is not road its ice)


----------



## NeverSalt (Oct 2, 2018)

Hydromaster said:


> You are making your own road blocks,
> 
> Good luck with your project.


I appreciate the wish for luck. I'm not sure how I am making my own road blocks...I have a budget and the bank wont finance private party. what I am looking for is not avaibale at the price I can afford hence this whole "Plan B" thread


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

This is not strictly on topic, as I have no opinion on pickups for plowing, but your posts had me wondering...

How important is it to be able to drive down to MA to help out a family member?

If not, you might be able to pick up a used municipal truck with a large V-box for less money than you are trying to spend on a pickup.

For example, my Oshkosh was less than $6K, including delivery from Iowa.

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/new-to-me-plow-truck.179127/

A heck of a lot more than you need, but who cares if it gets the job done and costs less.

If you still want to help out the family in MA, have them get a walk behind snowblower, and just drive down and use it on the driveway. It will take longer than a plow but might be quicker and cheaper overall.


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

Alternatively, what do you have for equipment? 

Do you maintain the road in the summer with a tractor or grader that you could stick a plow on?


----------



## NeverSalt (Oct 2, 2018)

Aerospace Eng said:


> Alternatively, what do you have for equipment?
> 
> Do you maintain the road in the summer with a tractor or grader that you could stick a plow on?


 yes, but it is a small 650 and a heated cab would be nice!


----------



## NeverSalt (Oct 2, 2018)

cwren2472 said:


> If you are spreading sand, even a 6 cu ft spreader is going to be pretty heavy in tongue weight on a 1/2 ton pickup, both in stress on the hitch and on the rear suspension. That is roughly 700 lbs of material alone, plus the spreader. That means the spreader and material will weigh roughly more than double what the plow hanging off the front does. A 3/4 would definitely be preferred.


 I would prefer a 3/4 for a myriad of reasons, but this may not be in the cards. This spreader is small and can be used on SUV (which I think is a supremely bad idea!) You also don't keep sand in it. you fill it, and spread it and they tell you to empty after each use. I can almost pick it up by myself empty


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

If you can't find what you want in your area, look south. I now your way up north, but my last two used trucks came from below Washington DC. No rust. It was worth the trip. Quality time with the boss.


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

Neversalt, Maybe this one will get your attention on cl. Thumbs Up 

https://boston.craigslist.org/nwb/cto/d/cambridge-2012-chevy-silverado-2500hd/7143652151.html


----------



## CCSnow (Jan 25, 2016)

NeverSalt said:


> for giggles, go on NH Craigslist and with 12000 as max price from a dealer and you will see my problem.....


Honestly people have started to get away from Craigslist sadly. I would look at Facebook marketplace because I found tons of more vehicles there. I just picked up a 3/4 GMC 2008 with a Blizzard 810 for $10k. Needs a new steering gear so I will probably rebuild the front end but was a great price. Found it on Facebook and saw many others I was interested in but saw nothing on Craigslist.


----------



## NeverSalt (Oct 2, 2018)

CCSnow said:


> Honestly people have started to get away from Craigslist sadly. I would look at Facebook marketplace because I found tons of more vehicles there. I just picked up a 3/4 GMC 2008 with a Blizzard 810 for $10k. Needs a new steering gear so I will probably rebuild the front end but was a great price. Found it on Facebook and saw many others I was interested in but saw nothing on Craigslist.


I was just siting an example. I'm not doing private party because I have enough projects and I am going through my bank. While I have good income and credit, I do not have 10K liquid to buy a truck outright this time around. Also since the truck will not generate me any income I wont have any ROI to offset... But Thank you for the advice!


----------



## CCSnow (Jan 25, 2016)

D


NeverSalt said:


> I was just siting an example. I'm not doing private party because I have enough projects and I am going through my bank. While I have good income and credit, I do not have 10K liquid to buy a truck outright this time around. Also since the truck will not generate me any income I wont have any ROI to offset... But Thank you for the advice!


Dealers also post on it. Mine was actually from a dealer. As much as I hate Facebook the market place has a surprising number of vehicles.


----------



## NeverSalt (Oct 2, 2018)

CCSnow said:


> D
> 
> Dealers also post on it. Mine was actually from a dealer. As much as I hate Facebook the market place has a surprising number of vehicles.


Good to know...I did not know that


----------

